# Jet Lathes Specs



## HMF (Dec 31, 2016)

*JET GHB-1340A Gear Head Bench Lathe*
• Enclosed gearbox design provides smooth, quite operation 
• Fast, easy speed changes 
• Hardened and ground gears are featured in the headstock and gearbox 
• D1-4 spindle is precision ground for accuracy and supported by high quality tapered roller bearings 
• Headstock is constantly oiled during operation 
• Gear box gives wide inch threading and feed capabilities with no gear changes 
• V-way bed design is induction hardened and ground 
• Gap bed section provided for larger diameter work Independent leadscrew and feed rod 
• Spindle actuation control is apron-mounted 
• Compound and cross slide have backlash elimination 
• Adjustable gibs are incorporated in the carriage and slideways
• Tailstock may be offset for turning tapers and includes an inch-metric graduated quill 
• Oil pan included 
• Tolerance test certificate included 
* Shown in photo with optional stand




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 13 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 7-25/32 
• Swing Through Gap 18-3/4 
• Length Of Gap (in.) 8 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) 40 
• Hole Through Spindle (in.) 1-3/8 
• Spindle Mount D1-4 
• Spindle Taper (with Sleeve) MT-5(MT-3) 
• Number Of Spindle Speeds 8 
• Range Of Spindle Speeds 70 - 2000 rpm
• Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 40
• Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev).0036-.1005 
• Cross Feeds (in./rev.) .0012 - .0345
• Number Of Inch Threads 40 
• Range Of Inch Threads 4 - 112 T.P.I.
• Number Of Metric Threads 27 
• Range Of Metric Threads (mm) 0.2 - 6 
• Max. Tool Size (in.) 5/8 x 5/8 
• Compound Slide Travel (in.) 2-11/16 
• Cross Slide Travel (in.) 6-5/16 
• Carriage Travel (in.) 35 
• Tailstock Spindle Travel (in.) 3-3/4 
• Taper in Tailstock Spindle MT-3 
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 2-5/8 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 2-3/4 
• Width Of Bed (in.) 7-3/8 
• Size with Stand 71"L x 32"W x 47"H 
• Main Motor 2 HP, 1 Phase, 230 Volts 
• Net Weight (lbs.) 1,015 
*Options:*
• Stand (shown in photo)
• Taper Turning attachment
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• 2 axis Digital Readout



*JET GHB-1340W Gear Head Bench Lathe*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• Hardened and ground gears are featured in the headstock and gearbox 
• Dl-4 spindle is precision ground for accuracy and supported by high-quality tapered roller bearings 
• Headstock is constantly oiled during operation 
• Splined, not keyed, shafts are utilized in the headstock 
• Gearbox gives large threading and feed capabilities with no gear changes 
• V-way bed design is induction hardened and ground 
• Gap bed section provided for larger diameter work Independent leadscrew and feed rod 
• Spindle actuation control is apron mounted Inch-metric dials are standard 
• Compound and cross slide have backlash elimination 
• Adjustable gibs in carriage and slideways 
• Tailstock may be offset for turning tapers and includes an inch-metric graduated quill 
• Tolerance test certificate included 
*STANDARD EQUIPMENT *
• Heavy-Duty Stand 
• 6" 3-Jaw Direct Mount Chuck w/Top Reversing Jaws 
• 8" 4-Jaw Chuck 
• 12" Face Plate 
• Four-way Tool Post 
• Steady Rest and Follow Rest 
• Micro-Carriage Bed Stop 
• Front Removable Chip Tray 
• Spindle Jog Button 
• Foot Brake 
• Coolant System with Splash Guard 
• Metric Change Gears 
• Halogen Work Lamp 
• Centers and Headstock Center Sleeve 
• Threading Dial 
• Tool Box and tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 13 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 7-1/2 
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 19 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) 40 
• Spindle Bore (in.) 1-1/2 
• Spindle Mount Dl-4 
• Spindle Taper (With Sleeve) MT5 (MT3)
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12 
• Spindle Speeds Range 40 - 1800 rpm
• Number Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 40
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) 0.0012 - 0.0294 
• Crossfeeds Range (in./rev.)
0.0003 - 0.0103 
• Number of Inch Threads 40 
• Range of Inch Threads 4-112 TPI 
• Number of Metric Threads 22
• Range of Metric Threads (mm) 0.45-7.5
• Maximum Tool Size (in.) 5/8 x 5/8" 
• Maximum Compound Slide Travel 3-1/2"
• Maximum Cross Slide Travel (in.) 6-3/8
• Maximum Carriage Travel (in.) 37-1/2
• Tailstock Spindle Travel (in.) 4-3/4 
• Taper in Tailstock Spindle MT-3 
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 3-3/4 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 2-3/4 
• Width of Bed (in.) 10-1/2 
• Motor: 3 HP, 230 Volts, 1 Phase *or* 
230 Volts, 3 Phase *or *460 Volts, 3 Phase
• Size: 73-3/4"L x 29-1/2"W x 46-3/4"H 
• Net Weight: 2081 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center



*JET GHB-1440W Gear Head Bench Lathe*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• Hardened and ground gears are featured in the headstock and gearbox 
• Dl-4 spindle is precision ground for accuracy and supported by high-quality tapered roller bearings 
• Headstock is constantly oiled during operation 
• Splined, not keyed, shafts in the headstock 
• Gearbox gives large threading and feed capabilities with no gear changes 
• V-way bed design is induction hardened and ground 
• Gap bed section provided for larger diameter work 
• Independent leadscrew and feed rod 
• Spindle actuation control is apron mounted Inch-metric dials are standard 
• Compound and cross slide have backlash elimination 
• Adjustable gibs are incorporated in the carriage and slideways 
• Tailstock may be offset for turning tapers and includes an inch-metric graduated quill 
• Tolerance test certificate included 
STANDARD EQUIPMENT 
• Heavy-Duty Stand 
• 6" 3-Jaw Direct Mount Chuck with Top Reversing Jaws 
• 8" 4-Jaw Chuck 
• 12" Face Plate 
• Four-way Tool Post 
• Steady Rest and Follow Rest 
• Micro-Carriage Bed Stop 
• Front Removable Chip Tray 
• Spindle Jog Button 
• Foot Brake 
• Coolant System with Splash Guard 
• Metric Change Gears 
• Halogen Work Lamp 
• Centers and Headstock Center Sleeve 
• Threading Dial 
• Tool Box and tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 14 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 8-1/2 
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 20 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) 40 
• Spindle Bore (in.) 1-1/2 
• Spindle Mount D1-4 
• Spindle Taper(With Sleeve) MT5 (MT3) 
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12 
• Range of Spindle Speeds 40 - 1800 rpm • Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 40 
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) 0.0012 - 0.0294 
• Range of Crossfeeds (in./rev.) 
0.0003 - 0.0103 
• Number of Inch Threads 40 
• Range of Inch Threads 4-112 TPI
• Number of Metric Threads 22 
• Range of Metric Threads 0.45 - 7.5mm 
• Maximum Tool Size (in.) 5/8 x 5/8
• Maximum Compound Slide Travel 3-1/2"
• Maximum Cross Slide Travel 6-3/8"
• Maximum Carriage Travel 37-1/2 
• Tailstock Spindle Travel 4-3/4"
• Taper in Tailstock Spindle MT-3 
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 3-3/4 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 2-3/4 
• Width of Bed (in.) 10-1/2 
• Motor 3 HP, 230 Volts, 1 Phase
• Size 73-3/4"L x 29-1/2"W x 47-1/2"H
• Net Weight 2191 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center



*JET GH-1440ZX & 1460ZX Gear Head Lathe*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• ISO 9001 certified manufacturer 
• 3-1/8" bore spindle is supported by two tapered and one ball bearing 
• Chrome molybdenum headstock gears are hardened, ground, and shaved 
• Universal gearbox allows inch, metric, diametral, and module pitch threads, no change gears required
• Carriage features one-shot lubrication and Turcite-B coating on bed sliding surfaces 
• T-slotted compound slide with four-way tool post 
• Heavy one-piece cast iron base absorbs vibration
• High quality ANSI Class 50 wear-resistant cast iron bed ways are hardened and ground 
• Removable gap allows up to 23-5/8" diameter work 
• Five position automatic carriage stop increases productivity 
• Attractive chrome control levers, dials, and knobs
• Tolerance test certificate included 
*STANDARD EQUIPMENT* 
• 10" 3-jaw chuck with top reversing jaws 
• 12" 4-jaw chuck 
• 12" Face plate 
• Four-way tool post 
• Follow rest 
• Large capacity steady rest 
• Fully integrated coolant system 
• Full length splash guard and coolant return 
• Large easy to use foot brake 
• Articulating halogen work lamp 
• Centrally located controls with jog button 
• Threading dial 
• Mountingpads and levelers 
• Spindle sleeve (MT-7 to MT-5) 
• Dead center 
• Live center 
• Tool box and adjusting tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 14 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 7-5/8
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 23-5/8 
• Length of Gap (in.) 12-1/4 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) choose from 40 or 60 
• Spindle Bore (in.) 3-1/8 
• Spindle Mount D1-8 
• Spindle Taper (with sleeve) MT7 (MT5) 
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12 
• Range of Spindle Speeds 42 - 1800 rpm
• Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 122 
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) 0.0015 to 0.0913 
• Range of Cross Feeds (in./rev.) 0.0006 to 0.0365 
• Number of Inch Threads 61 
• Range of Inch Threads 1-5/8 to 72 
• Number of Metric Threads 24 
• Range of Metric Threads (mm)0.05 - 20 
• Maximim Tool Size (in.) 1x1 
• Maximim Compound Slide Travel 5-1/8"
• Maximim Cross Slide Travel 9" 
• Maximim Carriage Travel (in.) 35 
• Tailstock Spindle Travel (in.) 5 
• Tailstock Taper MT-4 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 1/2 to 3-1/2
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 3/8 to 7
• Width of Bed (in.) 13-3/8
• Overall Dimensions:
GH1640ZX: 97-1/2"L x 40"W x 46-7/8"H
GH1660ZX: 116-1/2"L x 40"W x 46-7/8"H
• Net Weight:
GH1640ZX: 5187 Lbs.
GH1660ZX: 5380 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center

*Click to request a quote for the 
Jet GH1440ZX Lathe*

*Click to request a quote for the 
Jet GH1460ZX Lathe*
*OR*
*Call 773-334-5000 to order*

*JET GH-1640ZX & 1660ZX Gear Head Lathe*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• ISO 9001 certified manufacturer 
• 3-1/8" bore spindle is supported by two tapered and one ball bearing 
• Chrome molybdenum headstock gears are hardened, ground, and shaved 
• Universal gearbox allows inch, metric, diametral, and module pitch threads, no change gears required
• Carriage features one-shot lubrication and Turcite-B coating on bed sliding surfaces 
• T-slotted compound slide with four-way tool post 
• Heavy one-piece cast iron base absorbs vibration
• High quality ANSI Class 50 wear-resistant cast iron bed ways are hardened and ground 
• Removable gap allows up to 25-7/8" diameter work 
• Five position automatic carriage stop increases productivity 
• Attractive chrome control levers, dials, and knobs
• Tolerance test certificate included
*STANDARD EQUIPMENT*
• 10" 3-jaw chuck with top reversing jaws 
• 12" 4-jaw chuck 
• 12" Face plate 
• Four-way tool post 
• Follow rest 
• Large capacity steady rest 
• Fully integrated coolant system 
• Full length splash guard and coolant return 
• Large easy to use foot brake 
• Articulating halogen work lamp 
• Centrally located controls with jog button 
• Threading dial 
• Mountingpads and levelers 
• Spindle sleeve (MT-7 to MT-5) 
• Dead center 
• Live center 
• Tool box and adjusting tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 16 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 10
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 25-7/8 
• Length of Gap (in.) 12-1/4 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) 
choose from 40 or 60
• Spindle Bore (in.) 3-1/8 
• Spindle Mount D1-8
• Spindle Taper (with sleeve) MT7 (MT5)
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12
• Range of Spindle Speeds 25 - 1800 rpm
• Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 122 
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) .0015 -.0913 
• Range of Cross Feeds (in./rev.) 
.0006 -.0365 
• Number of Inch Threads 61 
• Range of Inch Threads 1-5/8 to 72 tpi
• Number of Metric Threads 24 
• Range of Metric Threads (mm) .05 - 20
• Maximim Tool Size (in.) 1 x 1 
• Maximim Compound Slide Travel 5-1/8"
• Maximim Cross Slide Travel 9"
• Maximim Carriage Travel 35"
• Tailstock Spindle Travel 5"
• Tailstock Taper MT-4 
• Follow Rest Capacity 1/2 - 3-1/2"
• Steady Rest Capacity 3/8 - 7"
• Width of Bed 13-3/8"
• Dimensions 97-1/2"L x 40"W x 48"H
• Motor: 7.5 HP, 3 Phase, 230V or 460V prewired 230 Volts 
• Overall Dimensions:
GH1640ZX: 117"L x 40"W x 48-7/8"H
GH1660ZX: 136"L x 40"W x 48-7/8"H
• Net Weight:
GH1640ZX: 6245Lbs.
GH1660ZX: 6590 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center



*JET GH-1860ZX, GH-1880ZX Gear Head Lathes*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• ISO 9001 certified manufacturer 
• 3-1/8" bore spindle is supported by two tapered and one ball bearing 
• Chrome molybdenum headstock gears are hardened, ground, and shaved 
• Universal gearbox allows inch, metric, diametral, and module pitch threads, no change gears required
• Carriage features one-shot lubrication and Turcite-B on bed sliding surfaces 
• T-slotted compound slide with 4-way tool post 
• One-piece cast iron base absorbs vibration allowing heavier cuts 
• High quality ANSI Class 50 wear-resistant cast iron bed ways are hardened and ground 
• Removable gap allows up to 27-1/2" diameter work
• Five position automatic carriage stop increases productivity 
• Attractive chrome control levers, dials, and knobs complete this impressive package 
• Tolerance test certificate included 
*STANDARD EQUIPMENT* 
• 10" 3-jaw chuck with top reversing jaws 
• 12" 4-jaw chuck 
• 16" face plate
• Four-way tool post 
• Follow rest 
• Large capacity steady rest 
• Fully integrated coolant system 
• Full length splash guard and coolant return 
• Large easy to use foot brake 
• Articulating halogen work lamp 
• Centrally located controls with jog button 
• Threading dial Mounting pads and levelers 
• Spindle sleeve (MT-7 to MT-5) 
• Dead center 
• Live center Tool box and adjusting tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 18 
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 11
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 27-1/2
• Length of Gap (in.) 12-1/4 
• Distance Between Centers (in.)
choose from 60 or 80
• Spindle Bore (in.) 3-1/8
• Spindle Mount D1-8 
• Spindle Taper (with sleeve) MT7 (MT5)
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12
• Range of Spindle Speeds 25 - 1800 rpm
• Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 122
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) .0015 -.0913 
• Range of Cross Feeds (in./rev.) 
.0006 -.0365 
• Number of Inch Threads 61 
• Range of Inch Threads 1-5/8 -72 tpi 
• Number of Metric Threads 24 
• Range of Metric Threads (mm) .05 - 20
• Maximum Tool Size (in.) 1 x 1
• Maximum Compound Slide Travel 5-1/8"
• Maximum Cross Slide Travel (in.) 9
• Maximum Carriage Travel (in.) 35
• Tailstock Spindle Travel (in.) 5 
• Tailstock Taper MT-5 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 1/2 to 3-1/2
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 3/8 to 7
• Width of Bed (in.) 13-3/8
• Motor: 7.5 HP, 3 Phase, 230V or 460V prewired 230 Volts 
• Overall Dimensions:
GH1860ZX: 117"L x 40"W x 48-7/8"H
GH1880ZX: 136"L x 40"W x 48-7/8"H
• Net Weight:
GH1860ZX: 6245Lbs.
GH1880ZX: 6590 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center


*JET GH-2280ZX Gear Head Lathe*
• Uniquely designed exclusively by JET* 
• ISO 9001 certified manufacturer 
• 3-1/8" bore spindle is supported by two tapered and one ball bearing 
• Chrome molybdenum headstock gears are hardened, ground, and shaved 
• Universal gearbox allows inch, metric, diametral, and module pitch threads, no change gears required 
• Carriage features one-shot lubrication and Turcite-B on bed sliding surfaces 
• T-slotted compound slide featuring a four-way tool post 
• One-piece cast iron base absorbs vibration allowing heavier cuts 
• High quality ANSI Class 50 wear-resistant cast iron bed ways are hardened and ground 
• Removable gap allows up to 23-5/8" diameter work on 16", 27-1/2" on 18" 
• Five position automatic carriage stop increases productivity 
• Attractive chrome control levers, dials, and knobs complete this impressive package 
• Tolerance test certificate included 
*STANDARD EQUIPMENT *
• 10" 3-jaw chuck with top reversing jaws 
• 12" 4-jaw chuck 
• 16" face plate
• Four-way tool post
• Follow rest 
• Large capacity steady rest 
• Fully integrated coolant system 
• Full length splash guard and coolant return 
• Large easy to use foot brake 
• Articulating halogen work lamp 
• Centrally located controls with jog button 
• Threading dial 
• Mounting pads and levelers 
• Spindle sleeve (MT-7 to MT-5) 
• Dead center 
• Live center 
• Tool box and adjusting tools




• Swing Over Bed (inches) 22
• Swing Over Cross Slide (in.) 13
• Swing Through Gap (in.) 29 - 1/2 
• Length of Gap (in.) 12-1/4 
• Distance Between Centers (in.) 80
• Spindle Bore (in.) 3-1/8 
• Spindle Mount D1-8 
• Spindle Taper (with sleeve) MT7 (MT5)
• Number of Spindle Speeds 12 
• Range of Spindle Speeds 25 to 1800 rpm
• Longitudinal and Cross Feeds 122
• Range of Longitudinal Feeds (in./rev.) .0015 -.0913 
• Range of Cross Feeds (in./rev.) 
.0006 -.0365 
• Number of Inch Threads 61
• Range of Inch Threads 1-5/8 to 72 tpi
• Number of Metric Threads 24
• Range of Metric Threads (mm) .05 - 20
• Maximum Tool Size (in.) 1 x 1
• Maximum Compound Slide Travel 5-1/8"
• Maximum Cross Slide Travel (in.) 10
• Maximum Carriage Travel (in.) 75
• Tailstock Spindle Travel (in.) 5
• Tailstock Taper MT-5 
• Follow Rest Capacity (in.) 1/2 to 3-1/2
• Steady Rest Capacity (in.) 3/8 to 7
• Width of Bed (in.) 13-3/8 
• Dimensions 136-1/8"L x 40"W x 48-7/8"H
• Motors 10 HP & 2 HP, 3 Phase, 230V or 460V, prewired 230 Volts
• Net Weight 7400 Lbs.

*OPTIONS:*
• 2 axis Digital Readout
• Quick change tool post
• 5-C Lever Collet Closer
• Taper Attachment
• Live Center

*Click to request a quote for this machine* 
*OR
Call 773-334-5000 to order this machine*

*JET GH-2680ZH 26 x 80"* large metalworking Lathe
*JET GH-26120ZH 26 x 120" *longer Lathe machine



*
Standard Features:*
* Large 4-1/8" Spindle Bore 
* Turns 89 different thread sizes 
* Clutch operated headstock with all headstock gears hardened and ground 
* Bed ways are induction hardened and ground for durability 
* Heavy-duty tailstock and quill 
* One piece heavy-duty cast iron base and bed 12 speeds in range 
* 36-1600 RPM Rapid power traverse to cross slide and carriage 
* Headstock-gearbox designed for quick setup of thread turning operation without changing gears. 
*Standard Equipment: *
12" 3-Jaw Direct Mount Scroll Chuck with Jaws 
16" 4-Jaw Chuck 
Face Plate 
2 Steady Rests 
Follow Rest 
4 Way Tool Post 
Coolant System 
Full Length Splash Guard 
Halogen Work Lamp

Swing over Bed (inches): 26 
Swing over Cross Slide (inches): 16-1/2 
Swing Through Gap (inches): 34 
Length of Gap (inches): 8 
Distance Between Centers (inches) 80 or 120"
Spindle Bore (inches): 4-1/8" 
Spindle Mount: D1-8 
Spindle Taper W/ Sleeve MT-5 (no sleeve) 
Number of Spindle speeds: 12 
Range of Spindle Speeds (RPM) 36-1600 
Number of Longitudinal and Cross Feed Rates: 65 
Range of Longitudinal Feeds (IPR) 
.023-.937 
Range of Cross Feeds (IPR) .010-.0404 
Number of Inch Threads: 48 
Range of Inch Threads (TPI) 2-30 
Number of Metric Threads: 22 
Range of Metric Threads: 1-14 
Max Tool Size (inches): 1-1/4 x 1-1/4 
Compound Slide Travel (inches): 5-1/2 
Cross Slide Travel (inches): 12-3/32 
Carriage Travel (inches): 
GH-2680ZH: 72.5, GH-26120ZH: 108.25
Tailstock Spindle Travel (inches): 6 
Taper in Tailstock Spindle: MT-5 
Steady Rest Capacity (inches) Small 25/32 - 4-29/32, Large 3-15/16 - 9-7/16" 
Follow Rest Capacity: 25/32 - 3-15/16" 
Width of Bed (inches): 16 
Motor: 10HP, choose 230V or 460Volts, 3 phase Prewired 230Volts
Width & Height Dimensions (inches): 
43 Wide x 57 High
GH-2680ZH: 136" Long, 
GH-26120ZH: 177" Long
Net Weight: GH-2680ZH: 8514 pounds, GH-26120ZH: 9362 pounds


----------

